# Very interested in this paint



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't see anything in the picture that is obviously wrong. Can't tell anything about her feet, or what she looks like coming and going. She's kinda fat though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What a pretty horse, beautiful markings what is shown.

For the kind of riding you are pursuing there is no reason why this horse could not fit the need.
The picture doesn't show very much but what is seen appears to not be a problem.

Ride the animal, handle the animal and do what it is you mentioned to make your decision.
If you want to hack, as in trail-ride then do that alone and with a group of riders preferably not this horses stablemates so you get a better example of what you deal with if you buy and relocate the animal.
If this is the animal, or any animal you are serious about purchasing see if you can have a trail period so you can indeed see what is what...and absolutely have time to have the PPE by a vet of your choice for a positive outcome you wish for.
The best of luck in your search for your new horse.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Hopefully I will have pictures of feet, chest and hind and will post. From what I’ve been informed she is not papered bought by previous
Who rescued
As a yearling (starved and neglected) unbroke, and current person that I’m communicating with (3 hour drive) has had her for 4 months , broke her and now selling. I’m asking as much as possible beforehand that’s why I’m looking for assistance from this forum thank you


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you get the matching Speckled Sussex with the pretty mare? :wink:


She's very eye catching and set up nicely in the photo to leave a positive impression. Would be nice to see her feet though.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It is hard to see her well, what with the markings, and her tale hiding the back leg. But, overall, I think she's very nicely put together indeed. She has a lovely long neck, short back, good bone in her legs. I just think she will be a dandy choice.


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

I already have enough chickens 🐓 but wouldn’t say no lol


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Updated pics of her feet just received. Her fronts look thin maybe just the angle? Comments or concerns ?


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

*Very interested in this paint UPDATED pictures of legs and feet*



Little said:


> Hello.. 5 year old paint mare. Any thoughts on conformation just for wp sms hms popping over a small fence or two and hacking ? Thanks


. Updated pictures of legs and feet received. Comments appreciated. Thank you


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

From little that can be told from that single pic, she looks fine, albeit rather chunky!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

And just saw subsequent pics - sorry. Her legs look straight, from in front & behind. Hooves not in good shape or balance, but tha can be changed with good management.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I like her. I would want those feet trimmed as soon as possible. Other than that she is very pleasing to look at.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Worth a look see. I know a lot of people do it these days but I would not buy a horse without going to see them and trying them out. Pictures on the internet just help weed out the ones that you don't want to waste your time on.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoping you went to look at her this weekend and will come back to tell us what you think!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I really like her a lot. I would definitely have to go see her if I were in the market. 

I'm curious to hear whether you went to see her or not. If you did, what do you think of her?


----------



## Little (Apr 16, 2020)

Unfortunately couldn’t come to an agreement in price. The search continues.....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Little said:


> Unfortunately couldn’t come to an agreement in price. The search continues.....


Ah, too bad. I liked her. Oh well, everything for a reason.


----------

